

Calacanis calls time on the internet 'me-toos' - bootload
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/oct/16/internet-startups

======
jacobscott
Money quote: "This is the first time I've ever said this to anybody, this is
an exclusive: this will be my last company. I'm not going to do another
company after this."

I'm not a giant fan of Mahalo -- don't hate it or anything, but I don't really
believe in it either. Be interested to see how long Calacanis sticks to his
word if it goes under.

~~~
alaskamiller
What he means is that he's going to push Mahalo into a big enough exit so that
he never has to work again.

~~~
zandorg
I first read about Calacanis in a book called DIgital Hustlers (remaindered)
and he used to run a newsletter in New York, which made him rich. Then he
coasted for a few years, and he made millions on his last sale to AOL. He
could just retire now, it seems from this interview.

I love scrappy 'operators' who reinvent themselves time after time to the
jeers of those without an understanding of enterpreneurship. I don't get it
either, I admit.

Best part of Digital Hustlers - a several-month, million-dollar party in New
York ('Silicon Alley') which lasted right up to the bust.

